# Phrag. Prissy



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

Phrag Prissy [St. Ouen "Peachy Keen" x besseae "Apricot"]


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

I like the color


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2007)

I ADORE the color of that. 
May I have it? 

BTW, my peach besseae re-bloomed yesterday and it is indeed, peach. I was concerned it was just cause I was growing it too warm last year. Apparently not so!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2007)

lovely color


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

Heather said:


> I ADORE the color of that.
> May I have it?


No Way! I try to hold onto my treasures!!oke:


----------



## bwester (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice color!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW :smitten: :smitten: 

How I would like to have that one.

Grandma


----------



## isaias m rolando (Feb 21, 2007)

Can I have pollen?


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> Can I have pollen?



I'm still after the plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2007)

Beautiful color. Terrible name!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 22, 2007)

Gorgeous....I have a Prissy on hold but the regular red form...I really like this peachy one though...a pleasant change from the red.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2007)

It was a tough one to find again; it came from the Orchid Zone. I got a couple of regular Red ones when I was in South Carolina visiting H.P. Norton. The problem w/ Phrag Prissy is that the flowers are very short lived. [i.e. no pollen available this time around.].


----------



## Barbara (Feb 22, 2007)

Very beautiful colour, I agree about the name, nothing prissy about it!


----------



## wilbeck (Feb 22, 2007)

Be still my heart!


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2015)

Now that's what peach means to me along with Tom's
bloom. Eric, your bloom looks as though it smells like
a peach! Gorgeous.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice colour!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 30, 2015)

that is a great color


----------



## orchideya (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice color. Is it still around?


----------



## eaborne (Apr 30, 2015)

Fabulous sunset colors!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Nice color. Is it still around?



Unfortunately, no. I know which cross it is though, and will try to get another.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 30, 2015)

Beautiful! wish I could grow besseae like you!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2015)

You can, I'm about the worst besseae grower in the world.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 30, 2015)

I guess it goes without saying, but, Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## eteson (Apr 30, 2015)

Did you got it? congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2015)

No, I don't have this plant. i am going to try to get another from the source as all I have seen were interesting colors.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> You can, I'm about the worst besseae grower in the world.


No. I'm worse.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 30, 2015)

Someone has got to say this , "Yay besseae " Beautiful Eric !:clap:


----------



## PotomacV (May 1, 2015)

Love the color.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 4, 2015)

That colour is very unique.

Hope you get the chance to self it. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

